# Broken oil pan engine low oil pressure sign



## gagaba (Jun 19, 2019)

A few days ago my VW touran TSI 1.4 was hit with a stone underneath that it broke the oil pan and did not realize until the the low oil pressure sign .
Unfortunately i did not stop immediately as required so the engine stopped . i suspect a damage in there 
it was towed to a garage . The mechanic is still checking .Anyone has experienced this?


----------

